# In your opinion, what aspect of music makes the biggest impact?



## youngcapone (Mar 1, 2020)

To be clear, YES I know this is a very broad question and YES I know there are a million different answers. I’m just very curious what everyone thinks about this and would love to hear as many perspectives as possible. In your opinion, what makes people enjoy listening to music/ what makes music compelling/ what makes you want to listen to it again, There are no wrong answers...GO!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I imagine most music lovers enjoy many aspects of music. But the way it makes me feel, and the beauty of it are the two things that impact me the most deeply. The sound of a great melody played on a beautiful instrument or sung by a person with a great voice. And the feeling that imparts to the listener is a unique experience in this life.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

* In your opinion, what aspect of music makes the biggest impact? *

This:









and this:









played *fff*.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

youngcapone said:


> To be clear, YES I know this is a very broad question and YES I know there are a million different answers. I'm just very curious what everyone thinks about this and would love to hear as many perspectives as possible. In your opinion, what makes people enjoy listening to music/ what makes music compelling/ what makes you want to listen to it again, There are no wrong answers...GO!


It's time OP starts .


----------

